# Early Season Pics



## huntingtim08

Since I dont see a Pics thread yet I will start one. we went out this morning with seven guys and had a 35 bird limit by 6:45, the birds decoyed like crazy, we had a group of 40 land in the decoys and we almost got half that flock, it was an amazing hunt and a great start to the season!


----------



## Myles J Flaten

Congrats guys way to go! :beer:


----------



## goosehunter64

:thumb: :beer:


----------



## GooseSlayer14

well idk how to post a pic but we got 12 with 4 ppl shoulda had our sites dialed in alittle better haha


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Well 4 of us ended up limiting out just after 7:30 we were probably waiting on the 20th bird to come in to the decoys for 15 minutes but when he did, it just happened to be supporting some bling action. Not a bad way to start out the year also got some great footage of the hunt and got to watch my buddy's 4 month old lab have some fun.
My buddy Jeff and his dog Sage


----------



## Sask hunter

Good hunts , congrat to all of you :thumb:


----------



## gamberc

Well the first day we had 4 guys and shot 23 not a bad start to the season and on sunday we shot 17 so overall it was an aewsome weekend and the dakotas were soooooo sexy!


----------



## templey_41

Is the limit higher in south dakota?

Nice job boys whackin the geese keep the pics rolling! Gotta love the bling


----------



## USAlx50

templey_41 said:


> 4 for 23? isn't that over your limit? isn't it 5 birds each? or is the limit higher in south dakota?
> 
> Nice job boys whackin the geese keep the pics rolling! Gotta love the bling


I think sd went to 8 this year in certain areas.


----------



## INhonker1

gamberc said:


> Well the first day we had 4 guys and shot 23 not a bad start to the season and on sunday we shot 17 so overall it was an aewsome weekend and the dakotas were soooooo sexy!


Um.......just a spectator and all but....if you shot 23 the first day and17 on Sunday that would imply you hunted saturday yes??? I thought the season opened on Sunday the 15th??? :huh:


----------



## Franchi 9-12

In Sodak it open on the 14th which was Saturday, and it is 8 birds a person till the regular season starts. In Sodak this early early season was just for 14 counties.

We shot 11 and 2 of them were banded, on Sat. And today we shot 16 not bad for 2 people.


----------



## gamberc

yup like franchi said season start on saturday and its 8 a person


----------



## WingedShooter7

The September season in SD is also 8 birds per day in certain units.


----------



## huntingtim08

Went out again monday morning and got a 6 man limit we had 25 down within about a half hour then we had a lil wait for the last five when a flock of about 20 came in cupped and commited. Amazing start to the season!


----------



## Kris brantner

always someone with the wrong info looking to make someone else look bad..... why i have NEVER and will NEVER post a picture on here. but to those who dare... keep them coming! i love looking at em!


----------



## BigT

Kris brantner said:


> always someone with the wrong info looking to make someone else look bad..... why i have NEVER and will NEVER post a picture on here. but to those who dare... keep them coming! i love looking at em!


Got to love the internet cops. Half the info, but want to be the "one" to break the big case. I am not sure what would be dumber, posting known over the limit pics, posting pics while poaching out of season, or calling someone out for something you know nothing about. Either way, good entertainment.... :rollin:


----------



## templey_41

Some people are dumb enough! The reason I asked was to find out if the SD limit was higher or raised this year. Therefore I found out that it was.......8! I run in to ritards every day!


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

well we did not get our limit but got three bands!


----------



## tvtrav

Quick 3 man limit....great way to start the season.


----------



## chop_05

5 man limit of 25 birds by 6:55 on sunday in Nodak. Birds decoyed perfect, dropped 12 birds out of the first flock alone.


----------



## greenhead243

36 Saturday morning! 
4 geese short of a South Dakota 5 man limit! (one guy taking the pic)


----------



## JAnglin

Relax guys....he wasn't trying to be a "cop" or a dick or anything. We have always been told that the feds wouldn't allow any seasons to open prior to August 15th and as I recall they just changed that recently. Nice work on the piles of gray birds.


----------



## jwdinius1

> Got to love the internet cops. Half the info, but want to be the "one" to break the big case. I am not sure what would be dumber, posting known over the limit pics, posting pics while poaching out of season, or calling someone out for something you know nothing about. Either way, good entertainment....


Haha i was thinking the same thing. You cant post a thing on here without someboday excuse me .... everybody ripping you apart!!!

wait for it............... wait for it................ here it comes :beer:


----------



## ryckmanm

well a little slow sunday morning for some reason the birds never came but manage to drop down four.
thanks,
mason


----------



## templey_41

That's a pile of meat!!!

What do you guys do with all those geese? Are there food shelves around there that take them? or do you feed the ditch cougars with them?


----------



## INhonker1

It was simply a question fellas (note the ??? and the :huh: ). No harm intended.

The pics are great. Wish our biologist could/would get us an August season. One more week till all hell breaks loose here.

Inhonker


----------



## KEN W

JAnglin said:


> Relax guys....he wasn't trying to be a "cop" or a dick or anything. We have always been told that the feds wouldn't allow any seasons to open prior to August 15th and as I recall they just changed that recently. Nice work on the piles of gray birds.


Not true.....the Feds will allow the season to open as early as Aug.1st.ND chose the 15th.


----------



## BigT

templey_41 said:


> Some people are dumb enough! The reason I asked was to find out if the SD limit was higher or raised this year. Therefore I found out that it was.......8! I run in to ritards every day!


I couldn't agree with you more on the dumb people, as well as retards. The reason I made the comment is that people look for anything to call somone out on. In fact the post you have on here has been edited, as it used to say* "4 for 23? isn't that over your limit? isn't it 5 birds each? or is the limit higher in south dakota?"* That statement implies that not only did they possibly shoot over their limit, but were dumb enough to broadcast it on a public forum. Other posts question the days they hunt. I think people should maybe just commend the hunt not try and make people defend the hunt.

Nice piles, cant wait. I will be after them the last 5 days of the season. In full disclosure, the limit is 8 and there will probably be 4 or so of us, I will update you all on the hunters so there is no confusion as to the numbers we can shoot..... :beer:


----------



## templey_41

BigT said:


> templey_41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are dumb enough! The reason I asked was to find out if the SD limit was higher or raised this year. Therefore I found out that it was.......8! I run in to ritards every day!
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree with you more on the dumb people, as well as retards. The reason I made the comment is that people look for anything to call somone out on. In fact the post you have on here has been edited, as it used to say* "4 for 23? isn't that over your limit? isn't it 5 birds each? or is the limit higher in south dakota?"* That statement implies that not only did they possibly shoot over their limit, but were dumb enough to broadcast it on a public forum. Other posts question the days they hunt. I think people should maybe just commend the hunt not try and make people defend the hunt.
> 
> Nice piles, cant wait. I will be after them the last 5 days of the season. In full disclosure, the limit is 8 and there will probably be 4 or so of us, I will update you all on the hunters so there is no confusion as to the numbers we can shoot..... :beer:
Click to expand...

RIght...and then I edited it as some people will keep saying that I am calling people out. I was simply asking... which I did in the post.... is the limit higher?


----------



## PJ

Man, I can feel the love coming from this post!

Opening Day: Nodak! NOIN


----------



## templey_41

Nice shooting boys! Love the pics! Keep them coming..... looks like the harvest is going strong up there.


----------



## huntingtim08

Had another great weekend in the field. We got a four man limit on saturday morning and we got 22 geese with 6 guys this morning. I will posr pics later. It has been a awesome start to the season so far for us, how has everybody else been doing?


----------



## goosehunternd

Had a coyote come in and attack a decoy about 10 feet away from me







and to end the hunt a little shine to start the season off right.


----------



## bandman

We couldn't have asked for better conditions this weekend with one morning being foggy and the next good and windy. They weren't early risers by any means each morning, but when they came it was fast and furious and decoyed like champs. :thumb: 
Nice work so far fellas :beer:


----------



## GooseSlayer14

got our three man limit today


----------



## FoldEmXtreme

Best hunt of the season this evening! My 8yr. old daughter was able to get her first goose with a 20 gauge at approx. 20 yrds.


----------



## stewartdco

Foldem....... Best pic in the bunch. Nothing better than getting after it with your kid. My daughter (9yr. old) just got her hunter safety card and the first question out of her mouth was....... "Dad, when can I get my goose license"?


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

Well the birds sure were not scared to come in. Had two huge flocks come in right after the other. In the end 16 birds down. Not bad for the last day before classes start!


----------



## FoldEmXtreme

stewartdco said:


> Foldem....... Best pic in the bunch. Nothing better than getting after it with your kid. My daughter (9yr. old) just got her hunter safety card and the first question out of her mouth was....... "Dad, when can I get my goose license"?


Thanks! It is exciting for me to get kids out and I was lucky enough last year to give two different friends children the opportunity to shoot their first goose and their first limit of geese. Those two hunts with those kids were the highlight of last season by far!


----------



## Chaws

FoldEmXtreme said:


> Best hunt of the season this evening! My 8yr. old daughter was able to get her first goose with a 20 gauge at approx. 20 yrds.


This is what it's all about. Making memories and exposing youth to the sport. It's not about "shooting our limits," "grindin em," calling yourself a stupid "Team" or even just pulling the trigger.

Nice looking pup there as well. Congrats on the memorable hunt!


----------



## FoldEmXtreme

Thanks Chaws, I have been caught up in all of the other things you mentioned and turned hunting into work now I am getting back to the basics! I can't wait to have a season just hunting as much as possible with the wife and kids.


----------



## duckp

Well I see a few youth pics so will post a couple myself then.
Take the kids,change some lives,preserve the sport.
Mostly daily limits here in SoDak so far.Few of the 'problems' with the early August season materialized.Very few 'skeeters';plenty of willing hunters;meat is fine;farmers/ranchers happy;AND happy kids hunting when its nice out(warm)and no school or school activities.


----------



## duckp

Doesn't have to be just boys either.


----------



## duckp

One more.Happy dogs as well!  
Bring LOTS of water though.


----------



## stewartdco

Great pics duckp............. everyone looks very happy! Hoping my daughter gets her first goose this season. I'll be waiting until mid-November to get her out down here in Colorado! It will be a long 3 months after looking at all these pics!


----------



## FoldEmXtreme

Nice job duckp! Way to get those kids out in the field!!


----------



## duckp

One more pic from yesterday.Happy boy with my partner and his dog.
Stewart,hope your daughter scores as well.The neighbor girl in my pic got the first goose she ever shot at.(3 inch Fiocchi 7/8s oz number 2s in her 20ga).Didn't go quite as good after but now she wants to hunt every day.My partner and I are retired and try take as many kids as we can if we've got a good set up in store.I started this a couple years ago with our mentored deer hunts here in SoDak and now love it.
Good hunting!


----------



## stewartdco

That's awesome duckp that you're taking kids out. I'm about 10 yrs. away from the retirement thing, but look forward to doing something like that as well. Last year a group of dad's in my neighborhood took our kids out walking with us on a pheasant hunt. It was a bunch of fun for everyone!

Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## templey_41

Way to get the kids out!!! I've got 3 nephews, ages 12-14, coming with me this year to Nodak. Can't wait to share the pics of their big ole grins! Keep stacking em up boys!!


----------



## duckp

Another happy young man this morning.It was over quickly despite the calls around his neck.  
One of his statements pretty much sums it up for kids,"Dick,when they get close and their feet come down my muscles tighten up and it gets hard to breath."
Season ends tomorrow.A roaring success for the young uns we took.
Good hunting!


----------



## dsm16428

NICE JOB GUYS!!! Like seeing the kids gettin into the mix! :thumb: I cannot wait for the PA early season to get rollin. Just 4 more days and hopefully I'll get a chance to post a few pics up here too! Not a kid, but I will be taking out a newbie this early opener. He's never hunted geese before and hopefully I can put a bunch of birds in his lap. The Hunt of a Lifetime Foundation is based right here in my town and I've taken kids out for spring turkey, but I wonder how the kids would be able to handle a layout blind and waterfowl loads (even a 20 guage?). It trully gives you the old warm and fuzzy to see a kid light up when he scores on a turkey of deer or whatever, doesn't it?


----------



## JCThorson

Very jealous of all of you. MN dont start till the 4th but unfortunetly ill miss opening weekend because of bear hunting. Got to love all them wheat fields to!! Wish south east MN had more around.


----------



## T.Mayer

here is my favorite one so far this season...


----------



## the professor

T.Mayer said:


> here is my favorite one so far this season...


you had to use hevishot for early season honkers? i hope they were #6's. :lol:


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

First outing with the new trailer. Success doesn't even come close to describing it! Best hunt of my life so far!


----------



## BigT

Ended the SD early early season with a bang, well several of them actually. Now onto the early season... :sniper:


----------



## huntingtim08

Here is some more pics from our hunts this year, we have been having some fun!!


----------



## huntingtim08

Couple more good hunts this weekend. For the first hunt I scouted for 5 hours drove 100+ miles, used 1/2 tank of gas and found the field at 8:30 at night, I couldnt even see them in the field I just heard them making alot of noise and thats where we went this morning and had a great hunt.


----------



## bowtech1980

Brought the boys out for a few.


----------



## Vinroy

64 honks 8 guy limit 7 bands.... all 7 bands out of the same flock every bird we shot out of that flock had a band......


----------



## jmluds

My cousin's dog's first ever goose retrieve from this weekend...


----------



## Winchester

Over here in canada we can shoot double your limit for the first two weeks.hoping to get out this weekend


----------



## huntingtim08

Our last two hunts before a close ot our early season. We ended it just like we started, a 6 man limit of 30 birds and one band on saturday morning and another 6 man limit of 30 birds sunday morning, that brought our total for the whole early season to 228 geese. The best early season we have had by far. Next weeked were looking forward to taking some youth out and then get ready for the opener the next weekend.


----------



## greenwinger_13

I've heard about you guys :wink: A guy named brent in a town starting with a T... nice shootin we have done very well to your north about 10 to 20 miles... lots of ducks ready to fall also its looking like... many many many thousand


----------



## THEIRCOMMITTED10

Great pictures ! ! ! -Gary


----------



## sd5.0.

Sorry all cell phone pics. Early season has been good so far.

1st time out for the year in August, 5 man limit.









Another august hunt.









So begins september.


















And finally this morning's hunt flying solo.









Just chillin with my friends after filling a limit. (Live birds in the decoys.)


----------



## TNESS

Great job everybody love seeing the pics on here glad to see everybody putting birds on the ground


----------



## Band Collector's

Looks like you guys MollyHawked them everyday! keep it up man! :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7




----------

